# Kernel msg: Unknown bridge resource... ?

## Jeevz

Hello,

I was looking through my kernel boot up messages with dmesg and I found this:

```

PCI: BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0ea0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Unknown bridge resource 0: assuming transparent

Unknown bridge resource 2: assuming transparent

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/2440] at 00:1f.0

```

I'm worried about the "Unknown bridge..." messages. Everything appears to be working properly. I'm just concerned my hardware is not working to its potential due to some error. 

Does anyone know what that indicates? Should I concern myself with it?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Eugenia

Searching on the net, I found this:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/15417

It would also help if you tell us what exactly hardware you are running Gentoo on.

----------

## Jeevz

 *Eugenia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It would also help if you tell us what exactly hardware you are running Gentoo on.

 

Oops... I meant to add that.

Pentium 4 1.5ghz

Asus P4T motherboard

Geforce3

Hmmm... anything ya need to know?

----------

## Jeevz

 *Eugenia wrote:*   

> Searching on the net, I found this:
> 
> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/15417
> 
> 

 

Hmm... according to this, it doesn't appear to be anything to lose sleep over. Guess I may leave it at that unless some kind soul has another suggestion.

Thanks again.

----------

